# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Участники форума :)

## Ваня :)

А давайте здесь пообсуждаем, попромываем косточки участникам форума. Только по доброму так, без оскорблений.

Вот, к примеру, что это за личность такая - Севастьяна. Её кто-то видел? К кому-то в гости заезжала? )

Или Вероника... Кому ещё она предлагала подарить ей компьютер, раз уж самоубиваться собрался? Или позаботиться о маме в обмен на перепись недвижимости? )

Nabat вот у нас спец по расстояниям... )

А Джуну все никак в терминах не угодишь. "Ватник" - грубо. "Чувак" - баран. )

8)

----------


## tempo

Чем тебе Джун-то не угодил? По-моему, гопника, мнению, вполне себе чувак )

И, косточки как мыть? Когда ещё они будут доступны для обозрения ) я вообще хочу завещать высыпать мой прах в речку, чтоб раствориться в мирозданьи и через пищевые цепочки снова реинкарнироваться ) )

----------


## Ваня :)

Я Джуна уважаю! Без иронии! Только он часто серьёзным бывает. Здесь ещё был один такой серьёзный чувак - Dementiy. Его я тоже уважал и боялся. )

----------


## Traumerei

Севастьян - парень, а Севастьяну не знаю...

А почему Nabat -  спец по расстояниям? ) помню он зимой от Краснодара до Ростова дошел в лютый мороз ! 
Правда он не хочет встречаться в реале, мы сколько раз предлагали  :Frown: 

Ещё захотелось вспомнить парня с ником dukha - отличный человек, первый,  кто ответил мне на форуме и первый, с кем встретились в реале ) надеюсь у него всё хорошо. 

И виктора конечно...

----------


## Ваня :)

Севастьяна - девушка (наверное), которая всем предлагала, чтобы она приехала к ним в гости.  :Smile: 

Скучаю за Хрустальной принцессой. Слышал, он нашёл девушку и переехал к ней в Новосибирск...

----------

